# Need Some Training



## Rick_B (Jun 16, 2012)

Now that I'm getting close on the heavy nine rebuild I need to face the lack of skills issue.  I don't think books or videos are going to work.  I would love to find a class to take but haven't been able to locate anything locally.  My preferences would be:
1.  Class in basic lathe operation
2.  A mentor that would be willing to work hands on with me for awhile
3.  Videos
4.  Books

I'm looking to get started with real basic stuff - work holding, tool grinding and simple manual (non power feed) spindle turning.  Then stepping up to using power feeds.
I'm located in the Syracuse, NY area.  Any suggestions or volunteers 

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Tom Griffin (Jun 16, 2012)

Rick,

A lot of community colleges around here offer basic machine shop courses, you might want to check them out in your area. As for books, some of the best I've seen are the Workshop Practice Series. They can be obtained form The Book Depository.

Tom


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks mTom - I havelloked into the commuinity colleges but no one seems to offer anything in machining - that surprised me.

Rick


----------



## burnrider (Jun 16, 2012)

No preference for videos? Some of the best is the Southbend B&W video from the '40's on basic tool grinding and setup.


----------



## Hawkeye (Jun 16, 2012)

Your first project should be to make a big pile of chips. Reduce a good piece of mild steel to scrap. This has a really high success rate. Scrap is scrap.

Just keep in mind things like: You don't ever want the tool to hit any part of the chuck, or any part of the chuck to hit the cross-slide; Blue chips hurt; Eyes are for life - wear protection; Keep your RPM low - you can always speed it up later; Take light cuts to start - gradually increase until something unpleasant happens - remember how it got that way and stop just before that point; Keep your cutter sharp.

The point of all this is to see what effect each adjustment has on the outcome. A teacher or video can tell you what to expect, but you will still need to experience it for it to become part of your skills. A little cautious experimentation can take you a long way and if you do find a class, what you learn there will mean a lot more with some experience behind you.


----------



## Splat (Jun 16, 2012)

Hawkeye nailed it in summation. I remember when I was looking around for a local machine class. I couldn't find anything within 50 miles, or not in New York (hate traffic!). The machinist trade is not as prevalent as it used to be, but we can thank throw-away product mentality, and maybe automation/robotics/computers, for that.

 I would also recommend Darrel Holland's lathe DVDs. You can rent the set from Smartflix. It'll supplement your foundation nicely and when it comes to learning seeing is sometimes better than simply reading. Also "Lathe Learning" and Rudy Kouhoupt's lathe DVDs  are also good ones. This is obviously not to discount places like this great forum and members. It's just another source of information.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Jun 16, 2012)

Another very useful resource that I have found is YouTube.   Google "Tubal Cain lathe videos" as well as "Tubal Cain tool grinding" and you will find a wealth of information.

-Ron


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 19, 2012)

Didn't see your location . I guess I shoud open my eyes


----------



## hardhatdiver (Jun 26, 2012)

Rick,

Have you seen "How to Run a Lathe"? I haven't seen that mentioned yet. If not, you can find it here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O-9_3rc6VE.  I have half a dozen or so videos of similar vintage that I can upload. They're from the 40's, but the subject matter has not changed. I have found all of them useful (and entertaining). I'm at work or I'd upload them right now; the files are stored on my computer at home. I can upload them this afternoon if they are not too big.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks Jeremy - I do have a copy of HTRAL and habe found it very useful.  however, for actual operation i think i need to be one level deeper in the mud :

Rick


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 26, 2012)

oops Jeremy - I just realozed you were talking about a video - not the book.  I hadn't seen that before but will take a look.

thanks again
Rick


----------



## hardhatdiver (Jun 27, 2012)

Rick,

I downloaded three videos to photobucket tonight, but then the site went down for maintenance and bumped me out. So far I have downloaded:

Turning Work of Two Diameters
Cutting an External Acme Thread
Cutting an External National Fine Thread

I will download the rest tomorrow and forward the link to you. At that point you should be able to download them to your computer if you like. If not, I will post them somewhere where you can.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## hardhatdiver (Jun 27, 2012)

Here is a link to the videos on photobucket:

http://s476.photobucket.com/albums/rr129/hardhatdiver/

Please let me know if the link doesn't work. I'm not a photobucket expert, so I don't know if they can be downloaded to another computer or not. I'd upload them to hobby-machinist, but I guess I don't have those privileges (maybe not enough posts(?)). They can be found on the internet, but here are some together in one spot. Someone mentioned the Tubal Cain videos on YouTube. Those are definitely very good as well.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 27, 2012)

Jeremy - I checked out the link but couldn't find any videos - probably me.


----------



## jfcayron (Jun 27, 2012)

I can view them. Thanks for your efforts.


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 27, 2012)

I see the video thumb nails but when i click them nothing appears but a blue box - it may be because i am using a tablet. I'll try it on my desktop

Rick


----------



## Rick_B (Jun 27, 2012)

OK I can see them from my desk top - I'm guessing the issue iswith my tablet settings.  Thanks for posting

Rick


----------



## hardhatdiver (Jun 27, 2012)

Rick,

Glad you got it worked out. At the very least they're entertaining, but I find them quite useful. Those guys used to serve comprehensive apprenticeships to become a well deserved journeyman.

Regards,
Jeremy


----------



## Giles (Jun 27, 2012)

I don't really know if this will help but, this is what I did.---Many years ago, I was a certified Automobile Mechanic. Strange thing is, I never really enjoyed the work.
One of the most difficult decisions I ever made was to change professions.:bitingnails: I was married with three small kids and was making a good paycheck)This was in the early 1970s and I am well aware that many things have changed in today's world.
I took a job for minimum wage ($3.10 hr.) and was soon on their apprentice program. This was difficult in that I was making nearly twice that much as a mechanic.
I worked in my garage, late at night, for what seemed like forever until I became a journiman Tool&Die Maker. My income then was a little more then what I would have been making as a mechanic--but I LOVED MY JOB.

Of course this may not be an option for you but I still feel that at 67 years old, it was right for me.)


----------

